# Lexmark, doesn't scan



## phillipd11 (Jun 11, 2009)

Got a little problem. I'm not sure if it's a soft or hardware problem.
I have a Lexmark X5650 printer, fax and scanner combo.
USB Port.
The printer and fax parts works fine, the scanner doesn't.
The scanner does work when I disconnect it from the PC (Dell XPS 430)
(Tag #CJGDWH1) (VISTA HOME 64BIT)  and scan it to a memory card.
In the Device Manager under other devices it indicates something is wrong
with 5600-6600 Series. I assume, this is referring to the scanner. I right click on it
select properties and under Device status it says.
"The drivers for this device are not installed. (Code 20)
The required line was not found in the INF.
To install the driver for this device, click Reinstall Driver."
I did that and it looks for an updated driver on my PC and the internet.
another window opens with this message.
"Windows encountered a problem installing the driver software.
Windows found driver software for your device but encountered an error while attempting to install it. Lexmark 5600-6600 Series.
The required line was not found in the INF."
I talked to several  Lexmark tech guys, somewhere it Asia, for the last three days
and all they could do was screw something else up. Then they tell me to call Dell.
I called Dell ( I purchased this PC in Dec 08) and they wanted $125 before they would even talk to me. Maybe someone out there might be able to help me.
Also what does this mean *" The required line was not found in the INF."*That's a lot to read, I hope it's understandable.
Thanks


----------



## johnb35 (Jun 12, 2009)

Have you tried uninstalling the software from add/remove programs and downloaded the most latest drivers from Lexmark's website and reinstall?


----------

